# OS?



## joey (Jan 10, 2009)

So, more often than not, speedcubers are deemed geeks.
Also, more often than not, Linux is considred a geeky thing.

I was wondering what OS you guys use? Anyone use Linux.. if so, what distro?
Who out there uses Windows/Mac OS X or something else (other than linux,mac os x or windows) 

My main 'desktop' uses Mac OS X, but my netbook uses Arch Linux.


----------



## pjk (Jan 10, 2009)

Desktop: iMac
Laptop: Macbook Pro


----------



## cardmagic12345 (Jan 10, 2009)

^ That's not really what an OS is, unless you were assuming he would assume...

Umm
On my PC I have Vista, with an ubuntu Backup, so If I can't get on to windows I can still get my files, etc... it happened before and it saved me 1 year worth of files already.

On My macbook I have Ubuntu 8.10, Leopard, and Xp Pro.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 10, 2009)

In my ATARI 520 ST I got TOS 1.2 in ROM and TOS 2.0 on disk, the GUI is GEM (also avaiable for PC's).

My Spectravideo 318 has got Microsoft Extended BASIC up front but in the background it uses CP/M

Have not got a clue about the system used in the Sinclair ZX81


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 10, 2009)

Windows XP ftw!!!


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 10, 2009)

Desktop: Windows XP Home Edition
Notebook: Windows XP Professional
Sister's EEE PC: Xandros Linux


----------



## F.P. (Jan 10, 2009)

Windows XP Prof+Ubuntu (Dual Boot)


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 10, 2009)

Ubuntu (I wish i could go back to Debian but it just craps its self on this machine).


----------



## Boopyman (Jan 10, 2009)

One IMac 20' running OS X 10.5.6 and Windows 7 (love the graphics)!
One IMac G3 running OS X 10.2.8


----------



## Escher (Jan 10, 2009)

study PC - vista home basic (bleurgh)
laptop - vista home premium (meh)
old home pc in my room - XP home
my actual PC, not working - XP pro
and soon ill get an incredibly cheap notebook with some weird linux OS - 

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/7-El...inux-bundleplusBag-1GB-Drv-Mouse-Mic-Card-Rdr


which reminds me...
i blew a psu in my personal pc (PC1), then bought a replacement and put that in. i had to take everything out, and then reconnect the whole thing. i forgot to put the backplate panel on (if that matters). because im an idiot, i thought that it would be a good idea to fill the last RAM slot with some DDR from the PC im using now (PC2). obviously, xp didnt like this. because im a really, really big idiot, i didnt bother to connect it to the internet and reactivate it (my wireless reciever had broken). so now, PC1 boots, but needs reactivating, yet when i plug it into the wireless router (ethernet or USB) xp doesnt recognise a connection to the internet, and if you connect a USB device (say, an ipod shuffle), then the lovely ipod breaks. ()

SOOOO, could i take the HD out of PC1, and put it in PC2, copy over all the data i need (its in a seperate partition i think) to PC2s HD, then format HD1, reinstall xp on HD1 back in PC1, then put all of the data back?

this is assuming that i reinstall all the components in order to put the backplate on, and double check the internal USB connections to make sure theyre on correctly.

im sorry for such a long post, ive just had a none-working pc for ages now, and its really annoying me


----------



## Pyro-Dude (Jan 10, 2009)

iMac G5 with OSX.5 Leopard


----------



## mazei (Jan 10, 2009)

I only have me Desktop Pc. It's Windows XP Professional. Here in Malaysia not many people use Apple but the number is rising though. I think there are only a handfull amount of people here that use any other OS than Windows and Macintosh.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 10, 2009)

Desktop: XP Pro
Laptop: Vista home premium AND OSX86, used to have linux (OpenSuse, Ubuntu, Knoppix, Kanotix, slackware and backtrack) but I couldn't use it in college


----------



## ManSpider (Jan 10, 2009)

PC: XP pro.
laptop: Vista basic (aaah, it sucks, but laptop came with vista preinstalled).


----------



## Nico (Jan 10, 2009)

My desktop's running on Fedora. My laptop (which I generally use for gaming) runs on XP pro.


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Jan 10, 2009)

Vista with 8.10 Ubuntu (Dual boot)


----------



## DcF1337 (Jan 10, 2009)

Desktop: PC with XP, Vista (used to have Ubuntu 8.10, installed via Wubi)
Laptop: MacBook with OS X (duh!), Vista, Ubuntu 8.10.


----------



## blah (Jan 10, 2009)

mazei said:


> I only have me Desktop Pc. It's Windows XP Professional. Here in Malaysia not many people use Apple but the number is rising though. I think there are only a handfull amount of people here that use any other OS than Windows and Macintosh.



I use Ubuntu. My whole family does. That's more than one handful already, literally.


----------



## Garmon (Jan 10, 2009)

My Dad has 12 Macs.
I only use the OS X 10.4.11 and sometimes the macbook pro.


----------



## blah (Jan 10, 2009)

Garmon said:


> My Dad has 12 Macs.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 10, 2009)

Bleh, I have Windows Vista Home Edition -.- It has so many flaws that I wanted to through my monitor against the wall when I got it. Now it messed up somehow and I have no audio, video quality sucks (on youtube) no matter what, and I can't install ANYTHING.

P.S. - I want XP sooo bad...I spent 60 bucks on Oblivion and it doesn't freaking work -.-


----------



## toast (Jan 10, 2009)

I have Windows XP and most of my family does too, but a few have Vista.
I'm going to use Ubuntu soon.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Windows XP ftw. My dad has Vista on his laptop and I hate it. I don't like Vista


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 10, 2009)

I use Windows XP.
Mike uses Ubuntu and brought his laptop to school everyday.


----------



## enigmahack (Jan 10, 2009)

Except my apache server, all of my servers are Windows 2003 (I have 5 servers, running various things, 1 Apache server)
I also have a computer that is Quint boot: 
Leopard 10.5.4, Windows XP SP3, OpenSUSE, Ubuntu and BackTrack3 for my networking stuff. 
My laptop is Tri-Boot with Windows XP SP3, Ubuntu 8.04 and BackTrack3, and then I have another workstation *Just for internet browsing in my bedroom* which is XP only. 

So yeah. I'm definitely accused of being a nerd


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 10, 2009)

Window's Vista


----------



## blade740 (Jan 10, 2009)

I use Xubuntu on my desktop. I have XP on my laptop, but only for gaming. If it weren't for that, I'd have linux on that too. I might try putting gentoo on it later at some point.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 10, 2009)

desktop is Windows XP pro sp2
laptop is Vista Home

I much prefer XP


----------



## shelley (Jan 10, 2009)

Ubuntu currently; thinking about setting up a Windows 7/Ubuntu dual boot at some point in the near future.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2009)

The laptop runs XP, and I have Ubuntu on my desktop. I used to run Redhat, then Suse, but got tired of the manual configurations I had to do. When the fan in my last computer died (frying the processor, and breaking off the tab to hold a new fan on), I got a new desktop and tried Ubuntu on it and it just worked.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 10, 2009)

Laptop: Came with Vista Home Premium, I tried to dual boot with XP but the sound drivers didn't work properly (sound came through both the headphones and speakers)
Phone: Android (Linux)


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 10, 2009)

Currently dual-booting Ubuntu/XP.

I don't get all the complaining about vista, what specifically is so bad about it? And can't you change the style to mimic XP anyway?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 10, 2009)

Macbook pro: Mac OSX


----------



## InternetTom (Jan 11, 2009)

I have two PC's, the new one (which I am using now) came with vista so it has vista, the rest are on linux.


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2009)

blah said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > I only have me Desktop Pc. It's Windows XP Professional. Here in Malaysia not many people use Apple but the number is rising though. I think there are only a handfull amount of people here that use any other OS than Windows and Macintosh.
> ...



Ok fine. I can't judge since I don't really know everyone in Malaysia. But still, a majority will use windows.


----------



## halfmike (Jan 11, 2009)

Using Ubuntu Hardy Haron right now on my laptop cause I can't stand KDE4. I love ubuntu and I'd advise any first-time linux user to try it because the learning curve is very erm... shallow its just a nice easy distro to learn from. I've tried gentoo and slackware, but I like debian (ubuntu is a form of debian)... I have a studio computer that I do audio recording on and I use XP for that but i'm re-setting up the whole studio and I'm going to make the switch to linux.


----------



## joey (Jan 11, 2009)

You can use KDE with Ubuntu  ^^


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 11, 2009)

Windows Vista.

Tried XP on my old laptop not too long ago and a part of me died.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 11, 2009)

Vista!
Though, I am tempted to go to Windows 7.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 11, 2009)

this is such a popular thread already lol '
anyway!

Vista on lapop xp on desktop
mac on mac
linux on desktop i got/had em all


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 11, 2009)

however it all depends on what you need, mac fun/serious windows really good overall linux good for like web browsing


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

XP, with various Linux installations popping up when I feel like putting the effort into partitioning a hard drive.

I hope I never have to use Vista or anything like it. I'm very much depending on Windows 7 to be not awful.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

Business laptop: Vista Business SP1 (I like it)
Home PC: Vista Home Premium SP1 (I really like it), Server 2008 R2 Beta (testing just started, but so far I am really really liking it), Singularity (by far the most innovative OS I have ever worked with, but don't expect a big software-stack anytime soon)

I have always loved experimenting with different OS's and have come to this conclusion:
Server level network stuff: BSD
Home level network stuff: Linux
Server level applications: Windows (Server 2008)
Business level applications: Windows (XP Professional)
Home level applications/games: Windows (Vista Home)
Way above average home-user-level: Linux (+dualboot Windows)

I delibrately left out OS X because it only runs on Apple hardware which I never had. If you do, I guess it would work well for "Home level applications (but not games)"
[side-note]I just checked the Apple FAQ to find out how to write "OS X" correctly and I hope that Apple is less restrictive in reality than they make it sound:
1.


> And a Mac is smart enough to know what to do when you plug in your digital camera: It opens iPhoto ...


There are also some other things in that FAQ that just feel very wrong
2.


> And Mac OS X resists *most* viruses, so you can do *anything *— without worrying about losing everything


3. And why do I need to buy software, memory and "other extras" for a pc? Is all MAC-software free? Is all PC/Windows-software non-free?


> When you compare the cost of a PC and factor in the additional software, memory, and other extras you have to buy...


4. Has the MAC-mini been updated in....the last 18 months?


> Finally, a Mac is built with the most cutting-edge technology ...


5. But this has to be my favourite quote:


> *How do I move my files to a Mac?*
> 
> The easiest way is to let us do it. If you buy a Mac at an Apple Retail Store and bring in your old Mac or PC, a *Genius* can move all your files for you


I have studied marketing and commercial economics myself, but that FAQ was just.......full-of-it.
[/side-note]

Besides Singularity, I was very impressed by the ideas behind, and speed of BEOS. But those two experiences have taught me that the OS itself is not really an important thing for me. An OS is just there to supply basic functionality like supporting *my* hardware and running *my* applications. After 5 years of DOS and 20 years of Windows it would be very hard for me to change to an OS that doesn't support the applications that I have learned to use so well.


----------



## byu (Jan 13, 2009)

Leopard version 10.5.5


----------



## Ewks (Jan 13, 2009)

I use Mac OS X Leopard. For me this is the optimal OS. 'Cause I'm not really that good with computers and Mac does quite a lot of the boring stuff for me. There is one thing I hate in Mac's and that is the fact that it can not run programs that were designed for Windows or Linux(like gabbasoft). But to make that up Mac has a lot of awesome programs that are easy to use.


----------



## panyan (Jan 13, 2009)

main:
macbook 13" 
320gb hdd
4gb ram
dualboot xp corporate
2.4ghz



Ewks said:


> There is one thing I hate in Mac's and that is the fact that it can not run programs that were designed for Windows or Linux(like gabbasoft).



umm, crossover be crossweavers, parralels, vmware fusion, bootcamp?!


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't know much **** about this stuff.
I just have XP home edition with sp 2.
Don't see why other systems like linux would be better if you cannot even run most software and games on it.


----------



## Waynilein (Jan 13, 2009)

Like AvG has said so nicely, I think an OS should be just that, an operating system. The only thing I want it to do is allow me to actually use my hardware and my software as efficiently as possible, NOT to provide me with additional software - as there are almost always better alternatives to the default software, and I often do not need it at all. Apple has quite the opposite philosophy, making its own hardware and including lots of extra applications in the OS.

Linux would probably be the most fitting for my purposes, however the compatibility issues really bother me, so I use Windows XP.


----------



## brunson (Jan 13, 2009)

Erik said:


> Don't see why other systems like linux would be better if you cannot even run most software and games on it.


Security, stability, reliability, configurability, expandability and cost, just to name a few.

Your computer can't run my applications, that's just a fact of running different OSes. You have Windows applications, I have Linux applications, Mac's have Mac applications. They're different apps to do the same things and generally don't cross over.

If I want to play games I have a PS3 and a Wii which, by the way, can't run Windows applications and run games Windows can't play. Though my PS3 can run Linux. 

"Microsoft: Lowering user expectations since 1984"


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 13, 2009)

brunson said:


> "Microsoft: Lowering user expectations since 1984"



Couldn't have said it better myself. And I do agree that all an OS _should_ do is be an operating system, I believe there are OSs out there that let you do that and more, so why wouldn't you use them? The way I see it, the Mac OS's only downsides are cost and compatibility with windows machines.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> An OS is just there to supply basic functionality like supporting *my* hardware and running *my* applications. After 5 years of DOS and 20 years of Windows it would be very hard for me to change to an OS that doesn't support the applications that I have learned to use so well.



Well said. I think a lot of people completely miss this point when arguing which OS is 'best'. And I agree that Vista is awesome for games.



JTW2007 said:


> And I do agree that all an OS _should_ do is be an operating system ... The way I see it, the Mac OS's only downsides are cost and compatibility with windows machines.



...which is why I wouldn't buy a mac. Why bother with bootcamp or something similar, when I have no interest in mac apps, and can therefore just use windows/linux in the first place?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah. Don't spend the extra cash on a mac if you won't use the benefits it has to offer. That's just ridiculous. I do believe Mac is more user friendly, stable, and secure than Windows. I think a linux based OS is the best OS you can have for PC.


----------



## Odin (Jan 14, 2009)

Vista (i hate it so much).IMO if microsoft dosent start fixing there probs or better yet come up with there own ideas Apple is going to kill them.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 14, 2009)

Odin said:


> Vista (i hate it so much).IMO if microsoft dosent start fixing there probs or better yet come up with there own ideas Apple is going to kill them.



Or if the users were smart enough to download and use programs other than the crapload (emphasis on 'crap') of programs that are the default.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 14, 2009)

Odin said:


> Vista (i hate it so much).



As I said earlier, what _specifically_ is wrong with vista? Can't you have it imitate XP? It seems like many of the problems people have with it are due to their own failings, not the OS's.


----------



## Jai (Jan 14, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> As I said earlier, what _specifically_ is wrong with vista? Can't you have it imitate XP? It seems like many of the problems people have with it are due to their own failings, not the OS's.



I have some friends that complain a lot about Vista's "large holes", and I immediately asked if they downloaded Windows Updates, and they said no, because they were annoying. If you buy a nice car and refuse to take care of it, don't complain when it breaks down. >_>

Edit: and by the way, for people wanting a more Mac look on Windows, there's always good ol' Stardock. You can download Windowblinds and get an OS X skin, and/or download ObjectDock (free, not a free trial), use the Leopard Skin, tick off the setting that displays open windows on the dock, put the dock on the bottom of your screen, and put your Windows start bar at the top of the screen, and set it to auto-hide. Sounds complicated, but it's not.  (This is actually what I'm using right now - Objectdock; my Windowblinds free trial expired a while ago >_>)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> As I said earlier, what _specifically_ is wrong with vista?



Um... For example:

When you start up, you need to wait for a cursor so you can go click into the password box instead of the cursor just showing up there.

You can download whatever music player you want and the only one that will work (or at least the only one that worked for me) is iTunes. _iTunes!_

And the fastest internet browser? Safari.

Those are just a few examples that made me cry when I installed Vista on my friend's computer.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahh, the nuances. I suppose a lot of those are a matter of preference. Do I care that there isn't a cursor immediately? Not really, and anyway I try not to use it if I can help it. And what about WMP? It works fine for me. And Safari may be able to display things more quickly (you know, it _is_ available for windows, too...), but IE has always started up most quickly for me (as windows is its native environment).

This is nice and all, but not exactly what I meant. I probably should have directed the question better:
Relative to other Windows OS's, why is Vista so bad?


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> As I said earlier, what _specifically_ is wrong with vista? Can't you have it imitate *XP*?



I guess you meant Mac OS X here.


----------



## julesv (Jan 14, 2009)

*Everything!*

i run Mac OS Leopard natively, but i dual boot XP and emulate Ubuntu Desktop and Backtrack 3. My favourite must be Backtrack 3, for people who know what I mean =)


----------



## JavierS (Jan 14, 2009)

Dual booting between Windows XP SP2 and Windows 7 beta Build 7000.
I use Linux (Open Suse) at work (as Server OS, in my client PC I use Windows XP)

When my brother gets his new pc, I'll heritate (lol) his, and I'll probably go for Windows Vista SP2 (as well as Windows 7 Beta in a separate partition) until Windows 7 is closer to a final release.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

Let's keep this civilised people. Topics like this tend to get out of hand fast. If you have some beef with your OS, please follow this steps:
1. Take a breath
2. Think about some big problem in the world (hunger, disease, etc)
3. Now look at your tiny irrelevant problem and try to understand the cause
4. Finally, find a solution and be happier

Also, if you are going to make claims like A = fast, B = slow, C = insecure please include a reliable source for that. Remember that your 1 personal experience doesn't have to be the same for everyone.

Also remember that operating systems change quit rapidly, even within major version. Most complaints about Vista (sucks recources dry, UAC constantly nags, slow copying, no driver support), Linux (frequent need for commandline, no good software, no games, compiling everything yourself) and MAC (no business software, only 1 mousebutton, complete lockin by Apple) are simply not true. It also works the other way around, the best feature from all OS's will get copied (and often improved) on other OS's


----------



## enigmahack (Jan 14, 2009)

julesv said:


> i run Mac OS Leopard natively, but i dual boot XP and emulate Ubuntu Desktop and Backtrack 3. My favourite must be Backtrack 3, for people who know what I mean =)



I do know what you mean, and it's probably my favorite network security/integrity testing software. Pure and simple. 



AvGalen makes a great point too though - people complain about stuff about each OS which often simply aren't true, it's simply a lack of know-how. 

I'd honestly say for a NEW user, right out of the box with no experience on computers, XP is probably best followed shortly thereafter by OS X. (Depending on the individual)

Geeks/Tech heads should check out Linux and the hundreds of various flavors. 

IT professionals need to look at things like Red Hat, BEOS and the server versions of Windows. (Sad to say, but between Exchange 07, the new Active Directory 08, and some of the newer virtual software that they're implementing, from a server standpoint M$ is getting MUCH better.)

It's all what you know and what you're trying to do with it


----------



## Jai (Jan 14, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> AvGalen makes a great point too though - people complain about stuff about each OS which often simply aren't true, it's simply a lack of know-how.



Exactly  This is a case where people would just stick with what they're used to, like how a lot of cubers are using Type As. For this situation, the people are thinking "the grass is greener on this side; there's only mud on the other side"


----------



## Gnjac3 (Jan 14, 2009)

XP but i am about to put Ubuntu on it


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

enigmahack said:


> I'd honestly say for a NEW user, right out of the box with no experience on computers, XP is probably best followed shortly thereafter by OS X. (Depending on the individual)


Please replace XP with Vista. I had XP SP2 (and later SP3) installed on my parents first computer and after two weeks they had filled it up with crapware to the point it became unusable. Vista (specifically UAC) has entirely eliminated that and after two years it is still clean as a whistle. The SPAM-filter in Windows Mail (Vista) works while Outlook Express (XP) simply doesn't have one and whenever they save something somewhere they can find it again on Vista (built-in search) where they couldn't with XP. I have seen this on many other pc's as well so if you have a pc with at least 512 MB RAM and 20 GB HD and can choose between XP or Vista I would really recommend Vista.


enigmahack said:


> Geeks/Tech heads should check out Linux and the hundreds of various flavors.


More people (not just geeks) should try it. Live CD's are a good basic test. Except for the fact that it was free (and I mean as beer in this case) I didn't like any Linux version I ever tried. I love the idea of a generic OS-wide package manager though.


enigmahack said:


> (Sad to say, but between Exchange 07, the new Active Directory 08, and some of the newer virtual software that they're implementing, from a server standpoint M$ is getting MUCH better.)


Why is that sad to say? I would love for all OS's to greatly improve. There is still so much wrong with every OS out there today that they all need decennia to improve untill people will complain about the weather more than they complain about computers like in the good old days 

Also, I don't want to start a PC-support thread (or turn this into one), but if I see some more untrue statements from now on I will try to correct them


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have some diskspace left, should I install windows 7 beta or wait till the release and replace vista?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I have some diskspace left, should I install windows 7 beta or wait till the release and replace vista?



If you have to ask such a question, the answer is "wait till the release". (I would wait at least a couple of weeks longer)

Seriously, Beta's are only meant for testing purposes and they might screw up your entire system (not just the Windows 7 partition). If you have to ask if it is a good idea to run a beta .... you shouldn't run a beta.


----------



## Escher (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I have some diskspace left, should I install windows 7 beta or wait till the release and replace vista?
> ...



i agree.

and also, the windows 7 beta runs out in august - you'd have to re-license it. and that would mean waiting until the release... (i think)

put it on a HDD that you have no other use for, if you want to see what its like. otherwise, forget it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

Escher said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > d4m4s74 said:
> ...



Or much rather use a virtual machine! That is my preferred way for testing OS's and other software. It will take some effort to get Aero working though


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not saying that every version of Vista is the same as the one I installed, but if some are fine and others are bad, then it's problem is its inconsistency. I think Vista can be great if you know what to do with it (3rd party downloads and the like) but out of the box, I think it isn't as good as leopard out of the box.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm not saying that every version of Vista is the same as the one I installed, but if some are fine and others are bad, then it's problem is its inconsistency. I think Vista can be great if you know what to do with it (3rd party downloads and the like) but out of the box, I think it isn't as good as leopard out of the box.



There are only two version you can install out of the box:
RTM (the original or Release-to-manufacturer one from end of 2006)
SP1 (the updated one or Service Pack one from beginning of 2008)

All other version (Home, Business, Ultimate, etc) just include (or miss) different applications and are targeted at different markets. Money-wise that distinction seems to work for Microsoft, but I hate it and like the OS X idea of "1 ring to rule them all" better

Comparing two OS's out of the box is useless now. Both OS's have been out for quite a long time now and have received many updates (big and small)


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

*What OS do you you*

What Operating System do *you* use?

I use a combination of XP Vista and Windows 7


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 5, 2010)

XP


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

XP


----------



## blade740 (Apr 5, 2010)

We almost had this same thread the other day, but whatever.

Arch Linux.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> XP





richardzhang said:


> XP


I think it's time you upgraded.

I use Mac OS X.


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > XP
> ...



<3

Mac OS X 10.6 

It's > all.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > XP
> ...


Vista makes my cpu slow and dunno bout windows 7


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

blade740 said:


> We almost had this same thread the other day, but whatever.
> 
> Arch Linux.





Thomas09 said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > XP
> ...


I agree


blade740 said:


> We almost had this same thread the other day, but whatever.
> 
> Arch Linux.



Good Man
I love linux im going to put it on my laptop soon


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...



try linux


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...


Yeah, get 7. Vista is a [insert excessive profanity and insults here].


----------



## Toad (Apr 5, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...



Stupid Windows users not being able to read...


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



Vista's UAC is so annoying



randomtoad said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


I would use Mac OSX but dont have a mac 

see also http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20309


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> What Operating System do *you* use?


*Which* *o*perating *s*ystem do you *use*?



Thomas09 said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > XP
> ...



I think you ought to try the upgrades before telling those who do not use them to do so.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...


He means they should upgrade to Mac OS X


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...


No, I mean they should upgrade to Windows 7 or Linux or Mac OS X. I never stated that they should use Mac OS X. A new paragraph means a new idea. If I wanted them to use Mac OS X, I would not have started a new paragraph.

@Dene, I have tried other OS' superior to XP. That's why I'm suggesting them to upgrade.


----------



## shelley (Apr 5, 2010)

Fedora 11


----------



## aronpm (Apr 5, 2010)

shelley said:


> Fedora 11



Same.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Luigimamo said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



oops i thought he was referring to this post


randomtoad said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



Yay for Linux!


----------



## Innocence (Apr 5, 2010)

I use Mac OS X Version something. (Snow Leopard). Can you tell I'm not using it right now? I also use Windows 7 as I am now,(laptop) and on BootCamp I have Windows XP. I find 7 nice, but XP better when I like performance and a working language bar.


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



But _surely_ you don't mean Vista or 7. Not by any sense of the word "upgrade" that I am familiar with.


----------



## Forte (Apr 5, 2010)

Mac OS 10.5.8

Used to use XP. No significant difference >_>


----------



## Tord (Apr 5, 2010)

Forte said:


> Mac OS X 10.5.8


This


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Window's Vista



im sorry for you


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


To me, Windows 7 is better than XP. Why? What OS do you use?


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



Agreed


----------



## Dene (Apr 5, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



Actually I'll be perfectly honest I have had very little experience with Windows 7. However I have heard from a very reliable source that Windows 7 is not something I should venture towards. I have XP on my main computer and I downgraded from Vista to XP on my laptop after giving it a whole year to prove itself and giving up. 

Personally, I see no reason to upgrade to Windows 7, which would not only require purchasing that (expensive as hell) but upgrading my computer just to support the OS, let alone anything else that I wanted. My laptop now has 2GBs of RAM doing absolutely nothing :/


----------



## Muesli (Apr 5, 2010)

Vista.

*AND I'M HAPPY WITH IT!!!*


----------



## antros (Apr 5, 2010)

In Home: WinXp, Ubuntu;
In Job: WinXp, Ubuntu, Vista, MacOS, WinServer, Win2000, Win98, DOS, Fedora;


----------



## vrumanuk (Apr 5, 2010)

XP
EEEbuntu


----------



## (R) (Apr 5, 2010)

Chromium (beta)


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dene said:


> Windows 7 is not something I should venture towards. I have XP on my main computer and I downgraded from Vista to XP on my laptop after giving it a whole year to prove itself and giving up.
> 
> Personally, I see no reason to upgrade to Windows 7, which would not only require purchasing that (expensive as hell) but upgrading my computer just to support the OS, let alone anything else that I wanted. My laptop now has 2GBs of RAM doing absolutely nothing :/



Price aside, windows 7 is my favorite OS by far. I've had out-of-the-box installs of XP/Ubuntu on my laptop for ~5 years, and Windows 7 at work for ~half a year. Linux isn't great in terms of usability, so trying to do actual work can be a lengthy/unintuitive process => headache. Why people still put up with command line is beyond me... I'd at least think after 40+ years of existence it would have improved to something on the level of Mathematica's interface. XP is great for most things I do... everything I want is generally 2-3 keycuts/clicks away => nice. Additional features in Windows 7 make almost everything I want a single intuitive click or keycut away => awesome: the OS is essentially transparent, and I can actually do work.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 5, 2010)

XP, because I am too poor to buy a new computer with win 7.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 5, 2010)

i really think that windows 7 is better than XP


----------



## lala47 (Apr 5, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> Linux isn't great in terms of usability, so trying to do actual work can be a lengthy/unintuitive process => headache. Why people still put up with command line is beyond me...



Actually, since i switched to GNU/Linux a couple of years ago, i've spent more time using it, and less time struggling with it, than when i used windows. And i don't understand the hatred towards the command prompt, i used to use DOS a lot before windows 95, and i was less than 8 years old, i knew how to create menus in it, and a lot of other stuff to take shortcuts i wanted, my point is, if a 7 year old can use and enjoy the use of a command prompt, it can't be that hard can it?. And i have to say 2 more things. First, i don't think you can get more transparent than a command prompt, and second, if you really hate it, it's almost completely avoidable for the average user.


----------



## Tyrannous (Apr 5, 2010)

XP MCE 05


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 5, 2010)

XP, I have vista and windows 7, dont really like them...


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 5, 2010)

lala47 said:


> And i don't understand the hatred towards the command prompt


It is tedious to type out unintuitively named commands, tedious to go back and edit commands if you made a mistake, tedious to execute more than one command at a time, and tedious to look up command or option references. Hence my Mathematica comment. A Mathematica-style interface addresses all of these issues.



lala47 said:


> I don't think you can get more transparent than a command prompt


I was using transparent in a different context.... what I meant was that there is minimal layering between applications I use and me. It takes no effort on my part to go through the OS to get to my applications.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 5, 2010)

windows 7. Just because.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Apr 5, 2010)

windows 7 = beast.


----------



## ianini (Apr 5, 2010)

Mac OS X 10.5.8


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 5, 2010)

XP
its ok


----------



## lala47 (Apr 5, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> lala47 said:
> 
> 
> > And i don't understand the hatred towards the command prompt
> ...



And as i said, it's completely avoidable, i've installed ubuntu linux to friends who decided to "make the switch" and they are all more than happy, they don't know anything about computers, and some of them are not even aware of the existance of the command prompt, they use their computers everyday for IM, email, school, work, multimedia, etc. with no problems whatsoever. My personal opinion is that the only real reasons to prefer the use of windows / mac , is if you need something specific, for example, photoshop, or if you are a gamer.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 5, 2010)

lala47 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > It is tedious to type out unintuitively named commands, tedious to go back and edit commands if you made a mistake, tedious to execute more than one command at a time, and tedious to look up command or option references.
> ...


^^ I whole hartedly agree with that. Linux user friendlyness has progressed a long way since the days of hacking config files in vi. The idea that you absolutely _need_ to be able to use a CLI is an outdated misconception.

@JBCM627 you clearly don't have much experience with the command prompt, and as such your judgement of it is from a novice's perspective. For experienced users command prompts are very powerful, allowing a lot to be done in a very short space of time. I agree that _learning_ to use a command prompt can be a very tedious experience for many, but as ability increases it becomes so much easier, and provides a much more direct link from brain to computer ... god, that sounds geeky


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2010)

Vista Business


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 6, 2010)

antros said:


> In Home: WinXp, Ubuntu;
> In Job: WinXp, Ubuntu, Vista, MacOS, WinServer, Win2000, *Win98*, *DOS*, Fedora;



those are pretty damn old OS's


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 6, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> windows 7 = beast.



I've been using it for less than a day and i love it


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 6, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> antros said:
> 
> 
> > In Home: WinXp, Ubuntu;
> ...



and DOS isn't even MSDOS the machine must be a dinosuar


----------



## Joël (Apr 6, 2010)

I have XP and Ubuntu installed, but since my XP installation has been a bit unstable recently, and I am to lazy to fix it, I've been on Ubuntu for the past few months... It's a nice OS, and I can do everything I need, so it works fine for me..


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 6, 2010)

Windows 7 FTW. 'Nuff said.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 6, 2010)

mac+real people thinking about it=fail

i use windows vista

windows 7 is about the same, just a few helpful tweaks. 

windows 7 is the best

dont get mac. it sucks


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> mac+real people thinking about it=fail
> 
> i use windows vista
> 
> ...


How does Mac suck? What is a "real people"? Why is Windows 7 the best?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 6, 2010)

Ubuntu at the moment, usually XP though.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 6, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> *XP*



Exactly what Windows XP makes me feel like.

Snow Leopard.


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 6, 2010)

I used Windows Vista for like 2 years, and now that I got 7 I feel like an idiot for not switching earlier. Startup/Shutdown is so much faster, and it runs so much cooler (which is important when you have overheating issues :[).

Sometimes I boot into OS X, but that's only when I'm feeling in the mood to do some Obj-C, which isn't very often. For general purpose I like windows much better.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 6, 2010)

OS X 10.4.11 Tiger on a MacBook Black. Works so beautifully. Severed some stuff twice when I hit the keyboard too hard, but that's not the fault of the OS.

What I find funny is that people don't realize that my computer is more than 2 years old. And yet my OS still attracts tons of people telling me how Macs suck while they ogle at my screen. Then I tell them my computer is more than 2 years old and working better than theirs and they shut up.

And as a Mac guy I will let you know that Windows 7 has the worst commercials I've seen for a computer OS in a while. Still, it is a major step forward for Microsoft and I like the work they put into it.


----------



## bwatkins (Apr 6, 2010)

Vista 64. Does NOT slow my computer down at all, runs great


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 6, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Windows 7 has the worst commercials I've seen for a computer OS in a while.


I soooooo +1 that.


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 6, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> eastamazonantidote said:
> 
> 
> > Windows 7 has the worst commercials I've seen for a computer OS in a while.
> ...


Yep agreed


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 6, 2010)

Vista Home Premium on an HP Pavilion.

BLEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I seriously need my own laptop. I'd like a Mac but I probably end up getting an Acer with Win7 or something.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 6, 2010)

Desktop: Ubuntu/Vista Dual boot. 

Old Laptop: Ubuntu

New Laptop: Windows 7

Netbook: Ubuntu Netbook Remix


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 6, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Desktop: Ubuntu/Vista Dual boot.
> 
> Old Laptop: Ubuntu
> 
> ...


Please change your avatar. It scares me.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 6, 2010)

But it suits my mood.
I'm feeling ever so bad right now. 

.-.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 6, 2010)

(R) said:


> Chromium (beta)



Hey thats google OS isnt it ?

Update I now use a variety of
XP
Vista
Win 7
Ubuntu
and Fedora 12


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mac OS 10.5.8
Windows 7
Windows Vista (sometimes)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

My netbook runs on Ubuntu (until my dad said it's bad cuz he couldn't figure out how to use it ) and my laptop has Vista Ultimate  I should probably get Win7 soon...


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 14, 2010)

Ubuntu/ XP


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo789 said:
> ...



Yeah, Vista requires twice as much ram as XP (256mb).

XP all the way! Although I edit videos on my mac, because iMovie is a good free movie.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

Present distro..
OPENsuse 11.2 kde..
others used so far - xp home sp3, vista ultimate, windows 7 ultimate , ubuntu, linux mint...hopin to switch to kubuntu 10.04..


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2010)

Now using Xoob.


----------



## fundash (Apr 17, 2010)

My desktop has windows xp (idk what version)

my laptop has windows 7 home premium




hyunchoi98 said:


> Mac OS 10.5.8
> *Windows 7*
> Windows Vista (sometimes)





Luigimamo said:


> (R) said:
> 
> 
> > Chromium (beta)
> ...





4Chan said:


> Desktop: Ubuntu/Vista Dual boot.
> 
> Old Laptop: Ubuntu
> 
> ...





stinkocheeze said:


> *Windows 7 FTW. 'Nuff said.*



windows 7........IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 17, 2010)

I use Windows 7 Home Premium. Sorry Linux but I just can't stand spending a week of my time trying to search around for drivers that may not even exist for my laptop. Whenever I've tried Linux I couldn't get everything to work properly. 
I think Windows 7 is pretty awesome. Plus it wasn't very expensive for me because I got a student discount. Only $29.99. 
And did someone say they are using Chromium Beta? Last I heard Chrome OS wasn't anywhere near Beta stages. I used it before but it doesn't have anywhere near the amount of features I need. Plus an 11 second boot time vs 18 second boot time isn't really worth it to me. Thats if I put it on my SSD, from a USB flash it boots slower than Windows 7.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry for bumping, but I just downloaded some sweet W7 themes for XP. Toolbar and all. I have to say, it's pretty awesome. I wish I could get a pic up.


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 29, 2010)

Main desktop: Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit
old packard bell desktop: windows xp pro
old compaq desktop: windows xp pro

rarely have to ever use any of my old desktops at all. I got rid of my netbook and have a few old machines in the attic running widows nt, 98 etc gathering dust. Oh and a dragon 32 (actually my dads).


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh and I forgot my up pavillion in the conservatory has vista on it but has been used as a donor for various pcs around the house mainly my dads desktop and my main pc.


----------



## rj (Jun 22, 2013)

I use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on an iBook G4.

Going to get a netbook so I can dual-boot

Edit: Windows sucks

Try Fedora or Ubuntu. Mac is ok.


----------



## kcl (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm mostly a Mac person. I do have windows 7 and Linux mint on my MacBook Pro.. But I do mostly video/ graphics stuff so Mac is my go to. I hate windows with a firey passion. Ironic since I'm stuck with a windows phone haha

EDIT: Dude above me ^^^^ you have some common sense!


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 22, 2013)

I dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS

I would use Ubuntu exclusively, but there are some things that I just can't do on Ubuntu that I have to use Windows for. Instead, I mainly play around with Ubuntu. Honestly, I don't think that Windows 7 is that bad. The only problems have to do with background processes clogging up the system and constant updating.


----------



## rj (Jun 22, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'm mostly a Mac person. I do have windows 7 and Linux mint on my MacBook Pro.. But I do mostly video/ graphics stuff so Mac is my go to. I hate windows with a firey passion. Ironic since I'm stuck with a windows phone haha
> 
> EDIT: Dude above me ^^^^ you have some common sense!



Thanks. If you want a good phone, get this when it comes out: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone


----------



## aznanimedude (Jun 22, 2013)

Archlinux/Windows 7 dual boot

But i use archlinux more often


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 22, 2013)

Windows 8. I know what you think, and it does have some problems, but all OS's do, and I believe it's a step up from Win7. The desktop looks better, it has some new clever functions, and the performance boost is just so great. My average framerate in BF3 is about 10 frames higher per second, and that's with higher graphics settings too. Also, the start screen appeals to cubers, right?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2013)

windose 7


----------



## YddEd (Jun 23, 2013)

Linux Zorin OS 7


----------



## cubeone (Jul 4, 2013)

Not Mac.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 4, 2013)

iOS 5.1.1 iirc. 

Windows 8. (prefer windows 7 or vista).


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 4, 2013)

windows 7


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 4, 2013)

windows xp


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 4, 2013)

naw gotta get dat MS-DOS


----------

